
MathBox: Cross-eyed 3D - EzGraphs
http://acko.net/files/mathbox/MathBox.js/examples/3D.html
======
SiVal
That worked amazingly well. (I've had it happen to me accidentally before when
looking at a tiled ceiling or floor.)

As amazing as it is, I hope it doesn't spread, because hours spent staring at
movies or games like this would be disastrous to kids' developing eyes and
visual systems.

~~~
Zr40
Why would it be disastrous?

Anecdotally, as a kid, I remember having a book containing cross-eyed
stereographic images. As far as I'm aware, today, my eyesight is normal.

------
namuol
Hmm. I see nothing but the instructions and a white screen on Chromium
25.0.1364.160-0ubuntu0.12.10.1 and Firefox 20.0 (both running in Ubuntu 12.10
32bit).

~~~
martinrd
Same here, nothing happened. Firefox 20, Chromium 26.0.1410.43 (189671) and
Opera 12.15 (build 1748). All on Linux.

~~~
SureshG
Yes, its' not working in Chrome for linux ( 27.0.1453.12 dev), check it in
Windows

------
rachelbythebay
I just see three flat blurry doodads. I assume the center one is supposed to
look like it's sticking out of the screen?

The Nintendo 3DS didn't work for me, either, so maybe I'm just broken.
Likewise for '80s stuff like Rad Racer (red/green glasses).

~~~
arnarbi
Between 1-5% of the population doesn't have stereo-vision (I'm one of them,
maybe so are you). The most common reason is that the eyes were misaligned
when we were children, so the brain learned to use only one of them at a time.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amblyopia#Strabismic_amblyopia>

------
sxp
I played around with something similar in order to create a camera setup for
WebGL/Three.js and the Occulus Rift: <http://sxp.me/rift/> This was created
before my Rift was delivered so I used cross-eyed 3D rather than the proper 3D
the Rift uses. The camera setup is general enough that it can probably be
applied to any Three.js scene that allows offscreen rendering.

------
justzisguyuknow
It took me a while to get it to snap in, but once saw it I couldn't look away.
Now my eyes hurt. But damn, that was cool.

------
corysama
The corkscrew is from acko.net's excellent article <http://acko.net/blog/how-
to-fold-a-julia-fractal/> I highly recommend checking it out if you haven't
already.

------
cscheid
I would love if this had an option to switch left-right images for those of us
who have an easier time with "focus-beyond-the-screen" 3D rather than cross-
eyed.

~~~
Zecc
^This. I'd rather not have to flip my screen upside-down, thank you very much.
Fortunately the transitions between slides allow you to get a good sense of
the 3D. But I don't see any instructions whatsoever.

------
wikiburner
Couldn't you automate the effect by rapidly switching between the two images?
I guess that would basically be traditional 3D.

JS would probably be too slow.

~~~
humbledrone
No. That kind of 3D requires the viewer to wear active glasses that are
synchronized with the rapid switching between the images. When the image for
the left eye is displayed, the right lens of the glasses turns opaque, and
vise versa, such that each eye only sees the image intended for it, allowing
for the stereoscopic effect.

~~~
wikiburner
Gotcha, thanks.

------
Scene_Cast2
Works nicely with a 3D monitor. If anyone's wondering - the image on the right
is for your left eye, and the image on the left is for your right eye.

------
zapdrive
Do you guys see sharp when crossing your eyes? With my eyes crossed I see
everything _very_ blurry, so I don't seen any intended effects. :(

~~~
jcheng
It was blurry for me at first so I moved closer, and then it was sharp--but I
had to cross my eyes at a pretty uncomfortable angle. Worth the pain though.
:)

------
sergiotapia
Fantastic stuff! Are there any more equally amazing or better examples of
this?

------
shire
That is beautiful

------
nu2ycombinator
It hurts my eyes

